# My SS Pyra Mod!



## rockstarrev (Apr 22, 2014)

I hope this is the right thread to post this..

Anyway, I have made a mod for my SS Pyraminx. The review of it is here :

http://youtu.be/kUdUw9bNGBM


----------

